
HexGL - a fast-paced racing game built using WebGL - hakim
http://hexgl.bkcore.com/
======
sown
Neat! I didn't know WebGL was available yet. I read about it a while ago.

Can any random person go write WebGL code?

~~~
robin_reala
If you don’t know OpenGL already you might be better starting with a library
like Three.js: <https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js>

------
picsoung
Amazing student project !

